# Ceasars in the a.m.



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

This will be my first trip to Ceasars any advice. Anyone having any luck? I’ll be driving from Cbus, which ramp is best. I spent 6 hrs at clearfork today and didn’t raise anything! I’m beginning to hate that lake! Lol Thanks!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Either the main park, or North Pool, on 73. Or Wellman down near the dam. Both are good ramps. Best idea is to pretend your a bass fisherman and trick the Muskies into hitting your lure. ;-). 

Things are slow right now but look for bait offshore over deeper water and jig. Fall downs over deep water. I heard rubber is working right now.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Went to CC Sat, tues and today, saw several a few follows, no takers.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool thanks for the response! I’ll post results.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Also, musky fans advice is spot on.


----------



## Bob61 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a question for you musky fisherman.
I was at cc last night crappie fishing and kept hearing fish busting on top out on main lake.I know by the big explosions that it was too big to be bass.
Has anyone ever tried top water baits at night for musky, cause I know that's what was busting on baitfish and this went on for some time.
Just curious cause I don't fish for musky.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm just learning catch, handle and release them alive and unharmed in the daytime, I usually fish alone and not ready to try it at night. Lol
I did throw a big top water bait some early this morning, can't wait to have one explode on it. I've crappie fished CC at night a lot. Did you catch many good good ones last night? And how many were 8 3/4? I usually catch mostly slightly undersized crappie at night in the summer months at CC, lots of them


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bob61 said:


> I have a question for you musky fisherman.
> I was at cc last night crappie fishing and kept hearing fish busting on top out on main lake.I know by the big explosions that it was too big to be bass.
> Has anyone ever tried top water baits at night for musky, cause I know that's what was busting on baitfish and this went on for some time.
> Just curious cause I don't fish for musky.


I have and failed multiple times. I normally do a few all night trips each year and have been unsuccessful throwing top water and large bucktails or slower moving baits. Never seems worth the trouble. Getting chased by beavers, constantly reeling the leader into my first eyelet even after adding glow beads (water to stained to see them), snags as you can't see the timber/shoreline, bugs, and moisture, fish will be going bonanza on schools of shad and seem to ignore what I'm throwing. I've even hit the water with spotlight and physically seen the fish/muskie. These are conditions I have no problem putting up with if contacting fish but just seems more productive for me to stick to hours of light. To be fair I only do these late trips a few times a year so not enough to get better at it but it just seems like it should produce especially some of the heavier pressured spots.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't have a lot of experience with musky on topwater, but they don't explode like a bass. They more or less just suck it under. I've never witnessed a big explosion topwater strike nor witnessed them doing this in open water on bait fish. The difference with musky is that they have razor sharp teeth and will slash with them to stun and/or kill the bait. A bass has to do the big inhale strike.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't have a lot of experience with top water but I decided to try a Top Raider at sunset about a month back. I had been casting a while and had almost lulled myself into a sleep when a muskie tried to blow up the Top Raider about 15 feet from my boat. Scared the holy crap out of me. For what its worth I got this guy on a Cobra Jig/Reaper tail combo this past Sunday. He was 36".


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with musky on topwater, but they don't explode like a bass. They more or less just suck it under.


May be an OH phenomena. Had a Clear Fork fish suck a bait down like snarfing a jello cube. My WI topwater hits have been w/the fury of a piano dropped from the roof. Heart-stopping.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

No luck today. We put in at the creek ramp and fished until I had to turn around, fished back to the main lake, not even a follow. But it would have been hard to see a follow when your fishing in a monsoon !!! LOL! We got soaked today! We cast for 8 hrs! My feet are still sore! I have seen muskie bust the bait fish on the surface, 1 time in early august at west branch. Pretty cool to see. I got one, had a follow and another boat on the other side of the point caught 2 fish. Just after sunrise.


----------

